# Clean and Shiny/World Meet 13 May



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like this will be a top event:thumb: i would be interested in going and perhaps making a weekend of it anyone else from the *SR* interested


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It sounds like a top weekend, but alas smack bang in the middle of my final exams, so much as I'd like to go I think it would probably be wise to stay at home and revise...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I think BLR123(Bryan) is flying down for it:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

It's 500-odd miles away, bit far!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Go on you know you wanna  Travel lodge 20 mins away



Johnny


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Go on you know you wanna  Travel lodge 20 mins away
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny


Yep, I'd love to go - just a pity in right in the middle of my exams othrwise I would've travelled down and taken a group...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Southampton airport is about an hour away and i dont min d meeting people there:thumb:


----------



## Mike172cup (Nov 30, 2005)

It's a possibility for me. Maybe if we got enough we could hire a car, or go in one car and share the cost etc.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm bunking off school! But don't tell anyone (shhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> I'm bunking off school! But don't tell anyone (shhhhhhhhhh)


Watch out for the truant officer:lol: :lol:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

we could all go in dave g`s other half`s X5:lol:


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

I may go down in the rallye, however a tad far on fuel etc!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm up for this! road trip!!!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

xtreme-valet said:


> we could all go in dave g`s other half`s X5:lol:


I am up for it


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I can put someone up for the weekend if you guys come down( or 2 depending how friendly you are :lol: )


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

There's a few places to stay locally gents and if you lot are making the trip down the day before, it'd be rude not to show you some hospitality (I'd say sightseeing but alas Wokingham ain't got much to offer on that front  ) and see whether you Scottish lasses can keep up with the Southerners on the drinking front......

Hungover PCing - why not???? :lol:


----------

